# Anyone heard of Gary Roberts?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've heard the name and he has a nice facility Roberts Ranch Equestrian Shows Performance Competition Horse Training Boarding Murrieta CA but I don't know much else.


----------

